# Fry picture!!!



## elvis332

well here is a pic on how the fryies look like but i dumped them out so they could learn how life is and i still see them under the rocks and some are turning red


----------



## Suess00

they look cute... I take it they are platy fry?


----------



## trashion

Very cute, I love baby fish 

"Learn how life is," eh? They'll probably make some good snacks for your other fish if they're still very small. 

What are you feeding them?


----------



## elvis332

yea they are red wag platies and they are about 3 weeks old but i still see about 5 and some of them are starting to get there colors


----------



## Shub

lol you put them back in the tank at that age? I have 3 white cloud fry, there about 2 months old now but ive still got them seperate from the adults. im going to put them back in when they have their full colours just to make sure they dont get eaten.


----------



## Kurtfr0

I dont see elvis here much anymore, and this is ollld,


----------



## elvis332

yea this thread is like 1 year old and i stopped going on fishforums for like a couple of monthes but im back


----------



## balloon molly

aww how adorable i'm always confusing guppy fry with platy fry, although guppy fry have a bit longer tails. Mine got dark red in the first month! It's really fun to watch them grow lol Best Of Luck!


----------



## Ghost Knife

Read post dates please!


----------



## bmlbytes

Wow that is twice that someone has posted on this old thread after it was no longer relevant. I bet those fry aren't so small anymore.


----------



## elvis332

wow.thats an old pic.Those fish grew up and had babys already


----------

